# Style Christmas Spirit



## جُرُوحْ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*Style Christmas Spirit *


*Let's get ready for the holiday season. Hope you like this one.*

*Christmas Spirit features - *
​
*mouse-over navigation bar*

*a new forum home look*​
*side column*​
*optimized for postbit_legacy*​
*Valid XHTML 1.0 Transitional**!*​


*DEMO*


*Installation Instructions*​

*Open your ftp client to your server. Go to your forum's images folder, open it, and create a styles folder.*
​
*Next, upload the "ChristmasSpirit" folder via FTP to your server, into your forum's styles folder, so that your image path is images/styles/ChristmasSpirit/buttons, for example.*​
*After you've uploaded the folder, open your admin control panel on your forum, and import the xml file, by going to Styles & Templates > Download / Upload styles > Import Style XML File.*​
*Click on the Browse button, locate the christmas-spirit-style.xml file, and double-click it so it loads in that box, then hit the Import button.*​
*Next, open the Upload to Forum Root folder and upload the following 3 images into your forum root directory: bleft_066cs.gif, bmid_066cs.gif, and bright_066cs.gif*​

*Again make sure that these 3 files are uploaded to your forum root folder (same place as your vBulletin folders).*

*There is a blank header, in GIF format, in the "Blanks" folder. No PSD's are available. *

*If you have any questions, please post them here. *

*Enjoy!*

*I have added some ranks to match this style. If you need a certain title on a rank please choose the one you want and let me know the title. I will get it to you first chance I get.*


*Here is a site using this style.*
*Talk Christmas** (They have the ranks added also on here.)*


*غير معربة *

*للتحميل هنا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك جروووح​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ولك ايضآ


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا جروح
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا جروح​


----------



## faris sd4l (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*ستايل أكتر من روعة
اذا معي وقت رح أحاول اعربه
طبعا بعدا اذنك جروح :34ef:*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكركم اخواتى على المشاركة وبالنسبة للتعريب قريبآ هنزله حسب ظروف شغلى *​ 
*بس مقدرشى اوعد انى اعربه *​ 
*لاكن لو عربته انتا يبقى كويس اوى يا faris sd4l *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ويباركك اخى


----------

